# Maple syrup for sale



## michiganfarmer

I finally have syrup for sale. THe season started late, and ended late. 

Gallons are $48 for one, $45 each for mutiples.
Half gallons are $29 each, or $25 each for mitiples.
Quarts are $18 each, or $15 each for mutiples.

one whole gallon, or 2 halves, or 3 quarts will fit in a post office flat rate box that costs $12 to ship. I have a box that will hold 4 whole gallons and costs about $40 to ship.

Yhou can paypal me at [email protected] or you can write a check to Max Lown, and mail it to my shaprening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, traverse city, MI 49686

You can also call me at Pro tool 7am-5pm, mon- fri, eastern time.


----------



## Rick

And many others will follow.me to tell you this is prime quality!

Max I have a gallon from last year that has been stored sealed in your container - over summer at probably 80 deg F. Should I remove it and seal it in pint jars? If not how long would it be okay in the big jug?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Syrup doesnt store well in hot weather. You probably should open it, recan it in glass quarts, and store it in a cool basement.

To re-can, bring it to a boil, and pour it in clean jars, put the lid on tight, lay it on its side for a minute or two, then put it in storage.


----------



## Rick

Thanks Max

Cool basement - not gonna happen but we'll do what we can!

How does it stand up to freezing and thawing?

We live off grid and don't currently have a fridge!


----------



## michiganfarmer

freezing thawing are fine


----------



## Rita

Hi Max, Did you get my PayPal order I sent yesterday? Rita


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rita said:


> Hi Max, Did you get my PayPal order I sent yesterday? Rita


I did, and the mailman has picked it up. THank you Rita


----------



## partndn

michiganfarmer said:


> Syrup doesnt store well in hot weather. You probably should open it, recan it in glass quarts, and store it in a cool basement.
> 
> To re-can, bring it to a boil, and pour it in clean jars, put the lid on tight, lay it on its side for a minute or two, then put it in storage.


I've wanted to get a "long term" quantity but was concerned about this. Can you tell me what happens to the syrup if it doesn't "do well?" Does that mean it might mold? or just change flavor? texture? 
It gets awful dang hot here, but do have a basement that probably stays under 80 degrees.




michiganfarmer said:


> freezing thawing are fine


This is great to know, but I wondered if this changes the texture as well.. 

I'm not an experienced maple person. :teehee: I know how honey acts with temp changes and stuff, but not maple syrup.
thanks very much! I've wanted to get your syrup for a long time, and this will be the year. :grin:
I am going to get some, just don't know how much yet.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Freezing and thawing wont change the syrup at all.

WHen I say syrup doesnt do well in hot temps I mean it can mold or ferment. I have some syrup in glass pints that sat in the trunk of my wifes car all last summer, and it is fine, but I wouldnt bank on that being predictable.


----------



## Pat32rf

We only tap about 100 trees so just get a bit more than we need for family, but what we do get goes right into the freezer. Some gets lost in there and may not get used for five years or so. 
We have yearly/batch variations, due to weather but we have never noticed any change due to freezing.
When someone gives us a jar of syrup, the first thing we do is freeze it to see if it stays clear. Some weak batches that haven't been boiled enough will freeze cloudy due to water content......


----------



## michiganfarmer

Pat32rf said:


> We only tap about 100 trees so just get a bit more than we need for family, but what we do get goes right into the freezer. Some gets lost in there and may not get used for five years or so.
> We have yearly/batch variations, due to weather but we have never noticed any change due to freezing.
> When someone gives us a jar of syrup, the first thing we do is freeze it to see if it stays clear. Some weak batches that haven't been boiled enough will freeze cloudy due to water content......


this makes sence


----------



## Rick

michiganfarmer said:


> Freezing and thawing wont change the syrup at all.
> 
> WHen I say syrup doesnt do well in hot temps I mean it can mold or ferment. I have some syrup in glass pints that sat in the trunk of my wifes car all last summer, and it is fine, but I wouldnt bank on that being predictable.



This past winter I found that a pint sitting in 50 to 75 deg F (night to day ) for 6 or 8 weeks started to have some mold. The fragrance changed (opaque container so didn't see it at first)

Didn't bother me, but I let the last serving or so go to compost once I discovered it. 

I'm glad freezing is an option for our situation.


----------



## Bret

So little time...so much syrup. Check is on the way. 

Hope you had a fun season.

Bret


----------



## Macybaby

yea! I've just used up the last - sending info and paypal pmt for two gallons.


----------



## Rita

What fast service! The syrup arrived yesterday, thanks again, Rita


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> yea! I've just used up the last - sending info and paypal pmt for two gallons.


I got it, and IM shippig it today.


----------



## Bret

Imagine the look on my face! The mail lady delivered a package to me today. I had just ordered Plasson Valves and assorted "t's" etc., for the pasture watering system the other day. I thought, "how did they get all of those things in this box." 

I gave it a shake and cut the box open. It was maple syrup. It took every thing I had to keep from opening that jug and spooning syrup before I went back to work.

I wonder what else I ordered recently. Guess I'll find out soon. With my memory, everyday is like Christmas.

Thanks Max!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Bret said:


> Imagine the look on my face! The mail lady delivered a package to me today. I had just ordered Plasson Valves and assorted "t's" etc., for the pasture watering system the other day. I thought, "how did they get all of those things in this box."
> 
> I gave it a shake and cut the box open. It was maple syrup. It took every thing I had to keep from opening that jug and spooning syrup before I went back to work.
> 
> I wonder what else I ordered recently. Guess I'll find out soon. With my memory, everyday is like Christmas.
> 
> Thanks Max!


you are very welcome


----------



## Bret

Made it down to the galley @ 6 a.m. Plugged in coffee with one eye open, squinting from the other. I did not see the green light of the coffee make. One blade in the socket, one blade out. _How is that possible?_ 

Tucked in t-shirt. Remembered new syrup. Turned on stove. Retrieved new syrup, old syrup, Bisquick and Smoky Links. Cracked open one green egg and one brown egg for pancakes. 

Poured out new sample of syrup in a cup and the last little of bit of old syrup for comparison. Both are excellent. New syrup is darker with more maple flavor and deeper color. I hear the sugar candy rattling in the old jug. Wonder how I will cut the jug open with get the prize. Grab a long wooden spoon to break of the candy and pour it into the sample cup. Eat a spoonful of the candy and then a spoonful of the new syrup. Yum twice.

Think about Max cutting wood, tapping trees, boiling sap and tens of thousands of steps to and fro around the sugar bush and think that I am not the only one who knows what had to happen to make this possible. What a way to start my day.

Good work.


----------



## partndn

Bret said:


> Made it down to the galley @ 6 a.m. Plugged in coffee with one eye open, squinting from the other. I did not see the green light of the coffee make. One blade in the socket, one blade out. _How is that possible?_
> 
> Tucked in t-shirt. Remembered new syrup. Turned on stove. Retrieved new syrup, old syrup, Bisquick and Smoky Links. Cracked open one green egg and one brown egg for pancakes.
> 
> Poured out new sample of syrup in a cup and the last little of bit of old syrup for comparison. Both are excellent. New syrup is darker with more maple flavor and deeper color. I hear the sugar candy rattling in the old jug. Wonder how I will cut the jug open with get the prize. Grab a long wooden spoon to break of the candy and pour it into the sample cup. Eat a spoonful of the candy and then a spoonful of the new syrup. Yum twice.
> 
> Think about max cutting wood, tapping trees, boiling sap and tens of thousands of steps to and fro around the sugar bush and think that I am not the only one who knows what had to happen to make this possible. What a way to start my day.
> 
> Good work.


What a great little story/illustration! I felt like I was right there in the kitchen with you. My mouth is watering... 

my paypal is coming over Max!


----------



## michiganfarmer

I receved paypal from 4 people yesterday. If you sent paypal, I have it boxed and the mailman will pic it up today, and Paypal will email you a tracking number


----------



## Maggie

My summer neighbors should be coming by your shop to buy 2 gallons for me. They 'winter' in T.C.! This is probably the 3rd year we didn't get our own syrup made, your syrup is the next best thing


----------



## Maggie

I received the syrup Saturday! Hubby was happy to have it on his hot cereal last night! His first words were "Mmmm."!!


----------



## MrSmith

Check going out in the mail tomorrow for 1gallon.


----------



## michiganfarmer

MrSmith said:


> Check going out in the mail tomorrow for 1gallon.


I havent received the check yet. No rush. Just letting you know


----------



## danarutan

Just PayPaled you for 3 qts--- to bad your so far north into MI -- not this wkend but the next I'll be in southern MI.


----------



## michiganfarmer

danarutan said:


> Just PayPaled you for 3 qts--- to bad your so far north into MI -- not this wkend but the next I'll be in southern MI.


I got the payment. The syrup is boxed up, labled, and sitting on the mailbox waiting to be picked up


----------



## 355946

I just ordered a half gallon and am eager to try it on berry pancakes. Thank you!


----------



## michiganfarmer

PatriciaK said:


> I just ordered a half gallon and am eager to try it on berry pancakes. Thank you!


got the payment. Ill ship it monday. THank you


----------



## MrSmith

The darn check came back in the mail with my stamp missing from the envelope. Will send it out again tomorrow, with tape over the stamp! I think USPS found a way to boost those sagging revenues...


----------



## mdharris68

Max, Just wondering if you have a large stock or are you getting close to selling out for the year? May have some potential customers who are envious after trying out your syrup. Thanks for the great syrup.


----------



## michiganfarmer

mdharris68 said:


> Max, Just wondering if you have a large stock or are you getting close to selling out for the year? May have some potential customers who are envious after trying out your syrup. Thanks for the great syrup.


I have lots. Sales have been slow this year.


----------



## michiganfarmer

MrSmith said:


> The darn check came back in the mail with my stamp missing from the envelope. Will send it out again tomorrow, with tape over the stamp! I think USPS found a way to boost those sagging revenues...


OK. No worries.


----------



## Bret

It's sloooooow good.


----------



## 355946

Wow. Got the syrup, well-packaged. Mellow and complex, no bitter taste. I am happy to buy from an independent "real person." Thank you.


----------



## michiganfarmer

PatriciaK said:


> Wow. Got the syrup, well-packaged. Mellow and complex, no bitter taste. I am happy to buy from an independent "real person." Thank you.


Thank you


----------



## arnie

count me in as a coustomer I'd like 2 quarts and am sending payment via paypal we make sourgum mallasess on our farm


----------



## michiganfarmer

arnie said:


> count me in as a coustomer I'd like 2 quarts and am sending payment via paypal we make sourgum mallasess on our farm


Sorghum....FANTASTIC!! Ive thought about making that here. I could have the entire state for customers. No one in Michigan makes it. We should chat sometime. 

I got your paypal, Ill get the syrup shipped wed, july 2. Thank you very mucjh


----------



## michiganfarmer

mdharris68 said:


> Max, Just wondering if you have a large stock or are you getting close to selling out for the year? May have some potential customers who are envious after trying out your syrup. Thanks for the great syrup.


I do have plenty


----------



## michiganfarmer

MrSmith said:


> The darn check came back in the mail with my stamp missing from the envelope. Will send it out again tomorrow, with tape over the stamp! I think USPS found a way to boost those sagging revenues...


I got the check yesterday. I shipped the syrup today. thank yuo


----------



## starlady

Paypal sent for one gallon. Can't wait!


----------



## michiganfarmer

starlady said:


> Paypal sent for one gallon. Can't wait!


I didnt see the payment untill this morning when I got to work. I have your yrup boxed, labeled and waiting for the mailman. THank you


----------



## starlady

Got it today, thank you!


----------



## michiganfarmer

starlady said:


> Got it today, thank you!


you are very welcome. ..and thank YOU for buying


----------



## togg75

Prices include shipping?


----------



## togg75

Nvrmnd i ase shipping rates now


----------



## starlady

OK, if any of you haven't ordered Max's syrup yet, do not pass go, go directly to PayPal and get that order in! It is the best syrup I've ever tasted. 

I drew off a quart to start a batch of maple mead (currently bubbling away -- hope to have it ready for the holidays), canned up most of the rest using Max's instructions (some for storage, some for gifts), and started cooking with what was left... made this salmon recipe for dinner which was a HUGE hit and also canned up a batch of maple-bourbon apple butter. The syrup holds its own against the other strong flavors without being overly sweet or dominating. It's amazing! 

(my aunt: "What are you going to do with a gallon of maple syrup?" me: "EVERYTHING")


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Max, I went ahead and sent an order through paypal for 2 halfs & shipping. If you are out, just let me know. 

Your syrup is awesome!!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Max, I went ahead and sent an order through paypal for 2 halfs & shipping. If you are out, just let me know.
> 
> Your syrup is awesome!!!


I boxed it up yesterday, and the mailman took it today. Yo ushold have an email with the tracking number. THank yuo


----------



## Tirzah

Thank you SO MUCH Max!

Your syrup is just wonderful and I agree 100% with Starlady, for those who have not ordered yet you NEED to! It is so delicious


----------



## michiganfarmer

yo uare very welcome


----------



## unregistered358967

Posting here to save my spot


----------



## shellybo

Thank You Max!

I got my gallon of maple syrup today and I agree with all the others that it is the BEST maple syrup I've had! 

Shellybo


----------



## Rick

I loved it even more when I boiled it for storage!


----------



## FudgeLady

Are you sold out of syrup?


----------



## michiganfarmer

FudgeLady said:


> Are you sold out of syrup?


not at all. I have lots


----------



## FudgeLady

Will send payment tonight. Thanks!


----------



## michiganfarmer

FudgeLady said:


> Will send payment tonight. Thanks!


I recieved your payment. The syrup is boxed and waiting for the mail person to pick it up


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

I'm so glad I stopped by! Just sent an order for a gallon off thru paypal. I assume the shipping is the same to Alaska? If not, tell me if I owe more. 
I'm holding my last batch of salmon in the freezer so I can brush it with real maple syrup before hanging in the smokehouse. Can't wait, thank you!


----------



## michiganfarmer

GrammasCabin said:


> I'm so glad I stopped by! Just sent an order for a gallon off thru paypal. I assume the shipping is the same to Alaska? If not, tell me if I owe more.
> I'm holding my last batch of salmon in the freezer so I can brush it with real maple syrup before hanging in the smokehouse. Can't wait, thank you!


I received your payment. THe syrup is boxed and ready for the mail to pick up. The shipping to AK is the same. I am out of whole gallons so I am sending 2 halves.


----------



## sniper69

Max,
A quick maple syrup question. Most years I buy maple syrup from Vermont and buy the grade B for the color, flavor, etc. The syrup that you sell - would it be like a grade A dark Amber/Grade B - or is it lighter in color? Thanks.


----------



## michiganfarmer

sniper69 said:


> Max,
> A quick maple syrup question. Most years I buy maple syrup from Vermont and buy the grade B for the color, flavor, etc. The syrup that you sell - would it be like a grade A dark Amber/Grade B - or is it lighter in color? Thanks.


Its right on the boarder of grade A and grade B. Its pretty dark


----------



## michiganfarmer

I just canned 16 whole gallons today.


----------



## keztrelle

Paypal sent for one gallon. This is going to be great! Can't wait!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Hi Max - just placed my order!!


----------



## michiganfarmer

keztrelle said:


> Paypal sent for one gallon. This is going to be great! Can't wait!


I received the payment. THe syrup is boxed and waiting for the mail person to pick it up. THank you very much


----------



## michiganfarmer

Cindy in NY said:


> Hi Max - just placed my order!!


I received the payment. THe syrup is boxed and waiting for the mail person to pick it up. THank you very much Cindy


----------



## iltdi

Order sent thru Pay pal for a gallon. Taste buds are watering.


----------



## michiganfarmer

iltdi said:


> Order sent thru Pay pal for a gallon. Taste buds are watering.


I received it, but there is no shipping address.


----------



## iltdi

got it today and already canned it, man it tastes good, thanks.


----------



## michiganfarmer

iltdi said:


> got it today and already canned it, man it tastes good, thanks.


you are very welcome. THank YOU


----------



## Cindy in NY

Got mine on Saturday! I'll taste when I re-can. Can't wait!!


----------



## iltdi

Should I refrigerate the small jar I use, or just let it be on the counter?


----------



## michiganfarmer

iltdi said:


> Should I refrigerate the small jar I use, or just let it be on the counter?


Once its opened, it needs to be refrigerated


----------



## Woodpecker

ETA realized this is an old thread.


----------



## SmokeEater2

Max, Do you have syrup for sale this year?


----------



## michiganfarmer

SmokeEater2 said:


> Max, Do you have syrup for sale this year?


I have lots


----------



## Rita

Max, did you get my e-mail regarding an order for syrup? Rita


----------



## michiganfarmer

Rita said:


> Max, did you get my e-mail regarding an order for syrup? Rita


I did. It is boxed, labled, and waiting for the mailman to pick up today


----------



## Rita

Thanks!


----------



## nobrabbit

Max, I sent you an order through Paypal today!


----------



## michiganfarmer

nobrabbit said:


> Max, I sent you an order through Paypal today!


I got it. THe syrup is boxed and will be picked by the mail tomorrow. THank yuo


----------



## nobrabbit

Everyone that has eaten breakfast at my house has raved about the syrup. It is the best!


----------



## Rita

Max, received the syrup today. You are faster than Amazon Prime


----------



## michiganfarmer

you are very welcome maam


----------



## Traci Ann

I know in the past I have asked if you still had any, best laid plans of mice and men...

I am able to buy some now and was wondering if you still had some available?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

I too, would like to know if you still have some available?


----------



## michiganfarmer

I have lots


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Is the shipping for a half-gallon $12 ? Going to paypal as soon as I hear from you.


----------



## michiganfarmer

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Is the shipping for a half-gallon $12 ? Going to paypal as soon as I hear from you.


Yes it is


----------



## Grits57

I'm glad to know you still have some available...
Just completed my order!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

Completed my order. Thanks!


----------



## Traci Ann

$$ sent. Sorry I didn't get it out this afternoon, but it should be PP there now.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Grits57 said:


> I'm glad to know you still have some available...
> Just completed my order!!


Its boxed and waiting for the post office. thank you


----------



## michiganfarmer

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Completed my order. Thanks!


Its boxed and waiting for the mailman. Thank you


----------



## michiganfarmer

Traci Ann said:


> $$ sent. Sorry I didn't get it out this afternoon, but it should be PP there now.


Its boxed and waiting for the mailman. Thank you


----------



## Jade1096

I just sent you money via paypal. I can't wait to get my hands on this stuff.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Jade1096 said:


> I just sent you money via paypal. I can't wait to get my hands on this stuff.


I got it. I have it boxed and ready for the mailman to pick up tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## Grits57

My syrup was waiting on my porch when I got home!! Thank you for your prompt service!!
And OH MY GOSH!! It is delicious.....:-b


----------



## Traci Ann

It arrived today! WOOHOO! Thank you and I cannot wait to fix some goodies!


----------



## Osiris

Hey Max, just ordered a gal. Can't wait to share it. 

All the best. Keep up the tradition!
Tom


----------



## michiganfarmer

Osiris said:


> Hey Max, just ordered a gal. Can't wait to share it.
> 
> All the best. Keep up the tradition!
> Tom


I see the paypal. Ill get the syrup in the mail monday


----------



## Macybaby

paypal sent for 2 gallons.

C dale - South Dakota

Let me know if I didn't get the amount correct.

Cathy


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> paypal sent for 2 gallons.
> 
> C dale - South Dakota
> 
> Let me know if I didn't get the amount correct.
> 
> Cathy


I got it. It is boxed, and the mailman will pick it up any minute


----------



## Macybaby

Yea! we're over half way through our last gallon, and I realize I'd better get on the stick and get more ordered - or there would be a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth at breakfast time - Ok, I admit, that would be me wailing - because I love my maple syrup! I even mix it with Cocoa Wheats.


----------



## Macybaby

got one gallon today - knowing our driver, the other one is probably on the truck still. My husband was downstairs when she came, so he didn't know there were suppose to be two packages.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> got one gallon today - knowing our driver, the other one is probably on the truck still. My husband was downstairs when she came, so he didn't know there were suppose to be two packages.


I checked the tracking number. It is just leaving the grand rapids Michigan postal distributioin center. Ive had trouble with that place in the past. Ill keep an eye on it. Here is the tracking number if you want to look too. 9405509699938302528376


----------



## Osiris

Hay Max, 

Just wanted to let you know it arrived today and it's DELICIOUS! Thanks so much. All the best. Keep up the tradition!

Tom Z. in IL


----------



## Macybaby

Thanks for checking Max - nothing the PO does surprises me.


----------



## Nicole Irene

Thank you, Max for the wonderful syrup (kids couldn't wait to tear into it!). 

I wanted to report to others that you went above and beyond with this delivery. Somehow, the first package was damaged in transit to California. However, you promptly sent me a new gallon, no problem. Thank you for being so conscientious! It is business owners like you that people should support.


----------



## susieneddy

we are just about out. Time to reorder


----------



## michiganfarmer

Nicole Irene said:


> Thank you, Max for the wonderful syrup (kids couldn't wait to tear into it!).
> 
> I wanted to report to others that you went above and beyond with this delivery. Somehow, the first package was damaged in transit to California. However, you promptly sent me a new gallon, no problem. Thank you for being so conscientious! It is business owners like you that people should support.


you are very welcome. 

I really hate it when there is a problem wiht somethign I order, and the company makes me jump through a bunch of hoops to get it resolved. I am not going to conduct business like that


----------



## Belfrybat

I just noticed this thread, which began in May 2014. Are you still sending last year's syrup out or has this year's been processed yet? Since I live in a hot climate, I'm not sure how long last year's will hold up since my house gets to 85+ in the summer. I was thinking about ordering 3 quarts and refrigerating them. Will that work?


----------



## michiganfarmer

Belfrybat said:


> I just noticed this thread, which began in May 2014. Are you still sending last year's syrup out or has this year's been processed yet? Since I live in a hot climate, I'm not sure how long last year's will hold up since my house gets to 85+ in the summer. I was thinking about ordering 3 quarts and refrigerating them. Will that work?


I am selling this years syrup now. Refrigerating 3 quarts will work perfectly


----------



## susieneddy

maybe I missed it but are the prices on the 1st page still good. If not what are the current prices


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you. Heading over to Paypal now.


----------



## michiganfarmer

susieneddy said:


> maybe I missed it but are the prices on the 1st page still good. If not what are the current prices


I have reduced the prices a little, but the forum wont let me edit the original post. Gallons are $43, halves are $23, and quarts are $15


----------



## michiganfarmer

Belfrybat said:


> Thank you. Heading over to Paypal now.


I got the money. THe syrup is boxed and will be shipped tomorrow, wed April 29


----------



## susieneddy

michiganfarmer said:


> I have reduced the prices a little, but the forum wont let me edit the original post. Gallons are $43, halves are $23, and quarts are $15


I will be placing our order this evening when I get home


----------



## Belfrybat

michiganfarmer said:


> I got the money. THe syrup is boxed and will be shipped tomorrow, wed April 29


I sent you a PM -- didn't know you had reduced the price on half gallons. If I'm too late, it's OK --- my fault for not double checking prices.


----------



## Bret

michiganfarmer said:


> I have reduced the prices a little, but the forum wont let me edit the original post. Gallons are $43, halves are $23, and quarts are $15


Will you please, pm for a half gallon with shipping? I'll send a check again. I have a few little pieces of maple sugar candy in a bowl that I got as a bonus from the your jug that I cut open a while back. Nothing is wasted except...my waist. Thanks.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Bret said:


> Will you please, pm for a half gallon with shipping? I'll send a check again. I have a few little pieces of maple sugar candy in a bowl that I got as a bonus from the your jug that I cut open a while back. Nothing is wasted except...my waist. Thanks.


Its $35, and I sent a PM also


----------



## Bret

In the blue box at the post office. Deju vu. Thanks.


----------



## susieneddy

I forgot to tell you that we received our syrup. It came at the right time as we just ran out. Thanks for such quick service.


----------



## michiganfarmer

susieneddy said:


> I forgot to tell you that we received our syrup. It came at the right time as we just ran out. Thanks for such quick service.


You're very welcome. Thank yuo


----------



## Bret

Thanks Max. Great color and taste. Surved over a table spoon.


----------



## gepper33

Any syrup left, Max?


----------



## michiganfarmer

gepper33 said:


> Any syrup left, Max?


300 gallons. Want to order a barrel? lol


----------



## Tirzah

Thank you Max for the wonderful syrup!


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Max I can paypal today if you have a gallon you could ship.
Thanks
Vikki


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Max I can paypal today if you have a gallon you could ship.
> Thanks
> Vikki


I have lots. Sorry I missed this on saturday


----------



## ladybug

Hi Max, I would like some syrup, a half gallon please  I will be paying via Paypal- Thank you so much!


----------



## Helgen

I'd like to order a quart. 
Thanks Helen.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ladybug said:


> Hi Max, I would like some syrup, a half gallon please  I will be paying via Paypal- Thank you so much!


sounds good $34


----------



## michiganfarmer

Helgen said:


> I'd like to order a quart.
> Thanks Helen.


thank you $27


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

michiganfarmer said:


> I have lots. Sorry I missed this on saturday


 Max I just sent you money through paypal for syrup with note on address to send it to. Thanks and will be watching for it.


----------



## ladybug

Thanks so much, just sent payment


----------



## michiganfarmer

ladybug said:


> Thanks so much, just sent payment


I got it. thank yuo


----------



## jersey girl

You laugh, but do you sell a 5 gallon bucket? If so, how much?


----------



## goatsareus

I just pm'd you details for one gallon of syrup. I will mail you a check for $60.00

Thanks.


----------



## michiganfarmer

jersey girl said:


> You laugh, but do you sell a 5 gallon bucket? If so, how much?


$38 per gallon. IDK how much the shipping would cost. Ive only ever shipped one. It went to Tx. The shipping company managed to bust it open, and refused to pay for it.


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Got the syrup, thank Max!!


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Thank you I mean. Lol


----------



## goatsareus

Received the gallon today. Perfect. Thank you so much.


----------



## michiganfarmer

goatsareus said:


> Received the gallon today. Perfect. Thank you so much.


Thank YOU


----------



## Solar Geek

michiganfarmer said:


> I have reduced the prices a little, but the forum wont let me edit the original post. Gallons are $43, halves are $23, and quarts are $15


Do you still have any syrup? And if so, are these still the prices and how much is shipping (WI) in addtion? For a gallon. 
Thanks, 
SG


----------



## michiganfarmer

Solar Geek said:


> Do you still have any syrup? And if so, are these still the prices and how much is shipping (WI) in addtion? For a gallon.
> Thanks,
> SG


I do. $55


----------



## Tirzah

Max, by any chance so you have any syrup left? If so, I would love to order 2 (two) half -gallons. Thanks so much!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Tirzah said:


> Max, by any chance so you have any syrup left? If so, I would love to order 2 (two) half -gallons. Thanks so much!


I do SHarron. Do you send a check? I cant remember. SHipping prices have went up a little. THe syrup is $46, and the shipping is $15. I know yuor name. Can I find you on facebook?


----------



## Tirzah

Hi Max  Yay! I can send via Paypal or do a check, it's up to you.

I am on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008660041424


----------



## Tirzah

Hey Max, woohoo!  I just send the money thru paypal. Let me know if you got it okay. Thanks again!


----------



## michiganfarmer

Tirzah said:


> Hey Max, woohoo!  I just send the money thru paypal. Let me know if you got it okay. Thanks again!


I got it. TY. Ill get it out in a couple days


----------



## Tirzah

Thank you Max, have a great day


----------



## nduetime

Hi Max!
I am a little late but looking for syrup. Do you still have gallons and half gallons left. If so, let me know what you need for shipping to 53511


----------



## michiganfarmer

nduetime said:


> Hi Max!
> I am a little late but looking for syrup. Do you still have gallons and half gallons left. If so, let me know what you need for shipping to 53511


shipping has went up to $15, and will ship 2 half gallons, or one whole gallon


----------



## nduetime

Awesome, can i order 4 half gallons, please. Do you prefer paypal? I sent 122.00 thru paypal....


----------



## michiganfarmer

nduetime said:


> Awesome, can i order 4 half gallons, please. Do you prefer paypal? I sent 122.00 thru paypal....


That'll work. THank you. I have the shipping lables printed. Ill box the syrup in the morning and ship it


----------



## frogmammy

Max, do you have any pints?

Mon


----------



## nduetime

Thanks so much Max! My family loves your syrup and we are down to about a pint left. Perfect timing &#9829;


----------



## michiganfarmer

frogmammy said:


> Max, do you have any pints?
> 
> Mon


I do. Plastic ones. I just sold my last 6 glass. I have more glass jars, but they need to be filled


----------



## frogmammy

I'm fine with plastic. I would like one pint. Would you let me know the total cost, and I'll send a check. Thanks Max!

Mon


----------



## michiganfarmer

frogmammy said:


> I'm fine with plastic. I would like one pint. Would you let me know the total cost, and I'll send a check. Thanks Max!
> 
> Mon


Make it $20


----------



## frogmammy

michiganfarmer said:


> Make it $20


Thanks Max! Mail going out today.

Mon


----------



## Solar Geek

See below.


----------



## Solar Geek

Hoping you still have some. 
I would like a gallon if possible. Plastic is fine. 

I asked a while ago so costs may have changed. Could you post the total amount and do you pm me your address to send it? Thanks so much! SG


----------



## michiganfarmer

Solar Geek said:


> Hoping you still have some.
> I would like a gallon if possible. Plastic is fine.
> 
> I asked a while ago so costs may have changed. Could you post the total amount and do you pm me your address to send it? Thanks so much! SG


the syrup is $43, and the shipping is $15. You can write a check to me, Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B Traverse city, MI,49686.


----------



## Solar Geek

michiganfarmer said:


> the syrup is $43, and the shipping is $15. You can write a check to me, Max Lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B Traverse city, MI,49686.


Just got on my computer and YIPPEE! I will send out tomorrow. Thanks so much. SG


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Do you still have any syrup left? If so - do you still do the two x half gallons? Can you give me a total if you do? Thanks


----------



## michiganfarmer

Nsoitgoes said:


> Do you still have any syrup left? If so - do you still do the two x half gallons? Can you give me a total if you do? Thanks


I do. it was a very bad production season. I raised my prices. I hate doing that. $28 each, and $14 shipping. Total $70. 

...and someone from Idaho just bought the 50 whole gallons I had. 

I really really hate raising the price this high.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

michiganfarmer said:


> I do. it was a very bad production season. I raised my prices. I hate doing that. $28 each, and $14 shipping. Total $70.
> 
> ...and someone from Idaho just bought the 50 whole gallons I had.
> 
> I really really hate raising the price this high.


Thanks. I would like 2 half gallons. I will get you a check out tomorrow and send you my address in a pm.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

And if you have 2 more half gallons I'd go to paypal and pm you my address


----------



## michiganfarmer

LonelyNorthwind said:


> And if you have 2 more half gallons I'd go to paypal and pm you my address


I do, and I will


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Oh goody, money sent - thank you!


----------



## michiganfarmer

LonelyNorthwind said:


> Oh goody, money sent - thank you!


I got it, and shipped it. TYVM


----------



## Traci Ann

How much do you have left? I was just thinking of you and your yummy syrup yesterday.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Traci Ann said:


> How much do you have left? I was just thinking of you and your yummy syrup yesterday.


I have 70 gallons left. $70 per gallon. THat includes shipping. You can have a whole gallon, or two halves for that price. I know the price is high, but the season was terrible.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Max: Just checking that you got my check? I had to have my DGD post it for me...


----------



## Macybaby

I just checked and discovered I am running low - sending you pm and funds via paypal for one gallon.

cathy


----------



## michiganfarmer

Macybaby said:


> I just checked and discovered I am running low - sending you pm and funds via paypal for one gallon.
> 
> cathy


got it. Thank you cathy


----------



## michiganfarmer

Nsoitgoes said:


> Max: Just checking that you got my check? I had to have my DGD post it for me...


I have received a few checks. Can you pm me with the name on the check? Ill let you know then


----------



## Nsoitgoes

It's OK. I received my syrup (which is totally delicious!!)


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Hi Max. Do you have any syrup left for sale this year?
Thanks
Vikki


----------



## michiganfarmer

MERRYMEDIC said:


> Hi Max. Do you have any syrup left for sale this year?
> Thanks
> Vikki


Im sorry for the delay. I saw the email notice of this message, then I got busy and forgot to check in. 

all I have left are quarts, but I have 50 or so of them. 

Now that I think about it, I think you emailed me directly


----------



## backachersfarm

Max I would like to reserve 3 of the quarts to be shipped in the $12 box. comes to $57. Is that right. I will need to send you a ck. and address in Nashville where it needs to go. 

Thanks
Sharon Criswell


----------



## michiganfarmer

backachersfarm said:


> Max I would like to reserve 3 of the quarts to be shipped in the $12 box. comes to $57. Is that right. I will need to send you a ck. and address in Nashville where it needs to go.
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon Criswell


sounds good


----------



## backachersfarm

as a second thought reserve me 6 of them. I will have 2 people I want to give it to. I'll put ck in the mail tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## backachersfarm

Both orders of syrup have arrived intact. Everyone is tickled with their Maple Syrups. Thanks

Sharon


----------

